
What It's Like to Live in America Without Broadband Internet - burfog
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/d35kbj/americans-who-dont-have-internet
======
Mononokay
I can answer that one! It sucks! Not that difficult to imagine!

We only have ADSL, satellite and dial-up connections available where I am.

Speed-wise, it's never at or above 2mbps.

